# Four Color to Fantasy: Missing Super Powers



## Esiminar (Jul 30, 2002)

In example 1 for using hero points instead of magic items it lists Ageless but I cant find it anywhere in the rest of the document.

And in the Mighty Lifting power it lists Heroic Strength as a prerequisite but it also dosent apear anywhere else in the document.

But apart from these minor quibbles this is absolutly _*briliant*_ great work!


----------



## Horacio (Jul 30, 2002)

I'm almost sure that Heroic Strength was the original name for Heightened Strength...


----------



## RangerWickett (Jul 30, 2002)

Horacio's right about Heroic Strength being Heightened Physical Ability - Strength.  Ageless got misplaced and lost somewhere in the revisions.  I think I was planning to change the name from Ageless to Immunity to Aging, but then I decided against it, and I ended up losing the text and not realizing it.

It has a base rank of 1, and basically gives you the monk's ability to not suffer the penalties of aging, though you still die when your time is up.  For 1 more rank, you just don't die of old age; only injury or violence can kill you.


----------



## Esiminar (Jul 30, 2002)

This helps a load Thanks!


----------

